
Ask HN: VB6 replacement - ysk
I am an old timer VB6 programmer. I am looking for to replace VB6 with newer programming language/tool. I develop Windows (standalone EXE) and CGI programs. Is there any newer programming language/tool that fit my need?<p>VB.NET seems too complicated, PY looks good but I am not sure if it fit my need.<p>I also a good javascript (JS) programmer, is JS compiler good enough to develop standalone EXE and CGI? (So I do not have to re-learn new language)<p>Thanks for your kind help.
======
ScottWhigham
If you plan on programming for the Windows platform, you'll need to learn .NET
as it's the standard. I agree with madhouse that C# is easier to learn than
VB.NET however, coming from a VB6 background myself, I cannot agree that "it
isn't all that complicated". I think it probably takes about a year to (a)
understand OOAD, and (b) get rid of those nasty habits from VB days.

------
andrewf
If you don't actually want to learn another language, look at
<http://www.realsoftware.com/>

RealStudio is what used to be called RealBasic - essentially an enhanced,
cross-platform VB6 clone

------
ysk
Thanks a lot for the inputs. I will find out tutorials about C#. I hope I can
master it easily.

------
madhouse
I'd try C# - it isn't all that complicated.

